# Registry



## keo (9. Jan 2008)

In einer 3-Tier Anwendung sollen bestimmte Benutzereingaben lokal auf dem Client gespeichert werden können. Dabei ist der Client plattformunabhängig (Windows- und Unixumgebung). Als Anforderung sollen diese Bedienereingaben nicht in der Datenbank oder als Datei auf dem Client-Rechner gespeichert werden.

Ich stelle mir vor, dass das ganze über die Registry geht, indem ein RMI-Client die Daten des Benutzers in eine RMI-Registry lokal im Client einträgt. Jedoch werde ich vermutlich Probleme mit den unterschiedlichen Umgebungen haben.

Gibt es noch andere Ansätze? Ich bin für jegliche Lösungsansätze dankbar.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jan 2008)

Ich nehme an, dass du nicht so richtig weißt, was RMI ist, sonst hättest du hier nicht so ein Kauderwelsch von Registry etc. in einer plattformunabhängigen Umgebung geschrieben.

Was für Daten sind das, die du auf dem Client speichern möchtest?


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jan 2008)

*Bahnhof tut tut*

keo hat scheinbar wirklich kein Plan was eine RMI-Registry ist.
Kann da nur einen Blick auf >guckst du hier< empfehlen. 

Die Grafik hier macht ja schon deutlich dass eine RMI-Registry nicht für "Datenspeicherung" gedacht ist:


----------



## keo (10. Jan 2008)

ok, RMI-Registry ist der völlig falscher Ansatz. Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht: mit der Preferences API kann man Daten in die Registry speichern


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jan 2008)

Völlig falscher Ansatz ist gut. Du warst auf nem ganz falschen Schiff ;-)


----------

